# tensaw



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

went to tensaw 4/23 with one of those Rigsby boys and caught brought home 133 bulls


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

i was thinking the limit was 12 on bullfrogs...:bowdown


----------



## Lucky Strike (Apr 17, 2008)

AWESOME!!!:clap:clap:clap Where did you launch?


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats awesome were did you put in? Tensaw is a good place to fish


----------



## dc2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Danny did yall go to the "dark lake" and when are yall going back. I might be up for a Alabama trip


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

lauched at cliffs i am ready to go back it wqas none stop action


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Where is Tensaw?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tensaw is a large river systemthat feeds the Mobile Delta System / Mobilebay. Cliffs' is a landing where you can launch at. Most people fish tributaries such as Briar Creekand "the BasinNegro". I used to fishover there a lot in the 70"s and 80"s. 100 fish days on large bream (shell cracker and bluegill) werecommon. Lot of chunkybass between 2-3 llbs to be caught as well. I am most familiar with Hurricane landing for a place to launch. The Hwy 59 / stockton exit off I-10 heading west towards Mobille and thenNorthon Hwy 59 untilyou get to Stockton, AL- then northwest from there-I forget the names of the roads past Stockton but could get thereby memory if I was driving- will get you to Hurricane Landing,

Mark W


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bluejay (4/27/2008)*i was thinking the limit was 12 on bullfrogs...:bowdown


i believe he was referring to "bull" bream.. i used to fish some tourneys over there years ago with my dad, even won a couple.. we used to know of a few nice brush piles in Miffin(sp?) Lake.. lots of bream, crappie and the dreaded eel. yuck

congrats


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

nice!


----------

